
Show HN: Quickly create and share events - sxnb
http://www.wherewhenwho.io
======
sxnb
With WhereWhenWho, you can quickly create & share events with friends. It only
takes a few seconds, as no registration is required.

I use it for small stuff, like organizing my friends and I when we meet and
play football.

Any kind of feedback is greatly appreciated! :)

